# RE: Old frame



## filmonger (Dec 2, 2013)

I have this old 1890's Nickel framed bike.... I never got around to restoring her other than the the rims & hubs.Also was not ever able to ID the frame. Any advice on pulling her apart? For the life of me I cannot get the grips off and that is just the start of it!


----------



## Iverider (Dec 2, 2013)

You might dribble some light mineral oil down in them if you can. It'll  smell a lot less than your normal penetrating oils. Is there a screw at  the end of the grip? I've seen some grips that have a screw that screws  into an expander that fits inside of the handlebar that tightens keeping  the grip on. I really like the ferrule on these particular grips! Very nice.

If there's not screw, gentle twisting back and  forth while pulling on the ferrule. If you pull on the grip too hard you may tear it from the ferrule (at least that would be what happens to me). Other than that, what else  do you need to disassemble? The headset should be pretty easy and the cranks appear to be one piece.


----------



## filmonger (Dec 2, 2013)

Awww - bet thats the trick with the grips! Thanks..... Will let you know how the rest of it goes. Considering parting her out - but I will decide once I have her apart and see if I can ID her somehow.


----------



## filmonger (Dec 2, 2013)

someone suggested the frame looked like a Zimmmy! it kind of does share quite a few similar aspects.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/107427695@N05/10996114624/in/set-72157637237014806


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 2, 2013)

The grips may be cemented on- get the bars good and hot with a heat gun and try twisting them off.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 2, 2013)

filmonger said:


> I have this old 1890's Nickel framed bike.... I never got around to restoring her other than the the rims & hubs.Also was not ever able to ID the frame. Any advice on pulling her apart? For the life of me I cannot get the grips off and that is just the start of it!
> 
> View attachment 125502 View attachment 125503




Thats really sweet.. Why do you want to take it apart?..id just ride it as is.. Very Nice road bike project starter!..you wanna sell it whole?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 2, 2013)

Will,
I'm looking for a saddle like that if you do part with it.
Could you please send me photos of the underside?

I have had luck using a heating pad for heating PVC pipe for bending.
It is used for heating the handlebar next to the grip.




The heater box on the left is for heating large PVC pipe.
The heat wrap is on the right.


----------



## sam (Dec 2, 2013)

Looks british to me


----------



## bike (Dec 2, 2013)

*Please*

leave it alone or sell it to someone that will preserve it- once removed, can't put on 100+ years of patina


----------



## bike (Dec 2, 2013)

*abbrivated link*



filmonger said:


> someone suggested the frame looked like a Zimmmy! it kind of does share quite a few similar aspects.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/1074276...57637237014806




does not show here- maybe tinyurl.com


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 2, 2013)

nice bike.......i cant figure out why a guy would take it apart either


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 2, 2013)

thehugheseum said:


> nice bike.......i cant figure out why a guy would take it apart either




Any ideas what color I should spray paint this?.. Im having a hard time getting the original paint off to. Any suggestions?.. Heat gun perhaps?  saddle might be for sale. Im thinking of using a repop hairpin saddle since this one is really rusty..
View attachment 125580


----------



## bricycle (Dec 2, 2013)

I'll take 3 spokes....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 2, 2013)

bricycle said:


> I'll take 3 spokes....




The thing is... You are going to hate yourself when that grip cracks as you're trying to take it off. Many of times I should have listened to that inner voice when messing with stuff that's really old and really had nothing wrong with it until I started trying to "fix" it...RIP all the parts that lasted 90 years until we meet! RIP broken parts that cost even more to replace....


----------



## Hb Twinn (Dec 2, 2013)

*if you part it...*

I also could use the saddle, pedals, crank and hanger assembly, wheels and tires. all to go on my old Columbia tandem.
Thanks


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 2, 2013)

if its getting parted i want the lugs!


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi filmonger,

If you end up parting her out, I'd be interested in the handlebars & grips.

Thankyou...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 2, 2013)

........
View attachment 125585


----------



## filmonger (Dec 2, 2013)

Wooow tough crowd.............Well - I was taking her apart to clean & grease her up...some of the guys here had expressed an interest in getting these grips made....so i was going to take one off to see if we could copy them for guys here. The frame has a small crack near the head - could ride her but it would be unsafe to a degree..... hence why I am considering parting her out. I tooooo do not like to see this happen to bikes that appear to be in good condition or any bike for that matter. This said, when ever you buy a part from someone here it has come off of a bike from somewhere. I subscribe to those who like to preserve! Thank you everyone for your input - constructive & not so constructive!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 3, 2013)

filmonger said:


> Wooow tough crowd.............Well - I was taking her apart to clean & grease her up...some of the guys here had expressed an interest in getting these grips made....so i was going to take one off to see if we could copy them for guys here. The frame has a small crack near the head - could ride her but it would be unsafe to a degree..... hence why I am considering parting her out. I tooooo do not like to see this happen to bikes that appear to be in good condition or any bike for that matter. This said, when ever you buy a part from someone here it has come off of a bike from somewhere. I subscribe to those who like to preserve! Thank you everyone for your input - constructive & not so constructive!




I was just busting yer bearings


----------



## filmonger (Dec 3, 2013)

It's all cool Obi-Wan 

This link should work... Let me know your thoughts?????

http://www.flickr.com/photos/107427695@N05/10996114624/in/set-72157637237014806


----------

